# After The BBQ Competition, Into Garbage?



## TomW (Nov 7, 2012)

The other night there was a show on cable about a BBQ competition for serious people.  I was surprised to learn there are some people whose *day job* is to travel to these competitions to win the prize money.

Typically, contestants smoked a whole pig, chicken thighs, some sort of pulled pork (shoulder or butt), and occasionally a brisket.  The judges only get a small box of the best part of each meal.

Since each contestant is left with a lot of food, what happens to all the leftovers?  Is it given or sold to the general public that may show up?  I'm thinking most of it, due to volume, ends up in the dumpster.

Thanks for any insight.

Tom


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 7, 2012)

I remember watching a behind-the-scenes type show a few years back where they claimed that on many of these cooking shows whatever isn't consumed by the crew or audience is often donated to homeless shelters.

I don't know about the specific program you mention, but I would like to think it doesn't end up in the garbage.


----------



## TomW (Nov 7, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> ... I would like to think it doesn't end up in the garbage.


You & me both, Steve.

Tom


----------



## CraigC (Nov 7, 2012)

I believe that at competitions like Memphis in May, the contestants are required to cook for the paying crowd as well as their presentation products.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 7, 2012)

TomW said:
			
		

> You & me both, Steve.
> 
> Tom



+2


----------

